# low-FODMAPs on a budget



## zesbe (Sep 7, 2012)

I went to the store today to get food that is on the approved list and most everything is double the price of the foods I normally buy. We are already on a tight budget, so I am looking for ideas and tips to do this on a budget.The most obvious things are potatoes and rice could be the base of meals. I also plant to make homemade chicken and vegetable soup, which was inexpensive. I guess the hardest part for me is that I like sweet snacks and do not care for water that much. Because I have an ulcer and bad GERD, I am not suppose to have caffeine including chocolate, so my go to drinks and snacks are not allowed.I also am not suppose to have tomatoes right now, so staple meals in our house are out (like spaghetti).Ideas?


----------



## whiterose1713 (Feb 4, 2012)

zesbe said:


> I went to the store today to get food that is on the approved list and most everything is double the price of the foods I normally buy. We are already on a tight budget, so I am looking for ideas and tips to do this on a budget.The most obvious things are potatoes and rice could be the base of meals. I also plant to make homemade chicken and vegetable soup, which was inexpensive. I guess the hardest part for me is that I like sweet snacks and do not care for water that much. Because I have an ulcer and bad GERD, I am not suppose to have caffeine including chocolate, so my go to drinks and snacks are not allowed.I also am not suppose to have tomatoes right now, so staple meals in our house are out (like spaghetti).Ideas?


It is expensive, no doubt. My best advice is to cook as much of your food as possible and avoid food imposters. If your budget is tight, leave the gluten-free bread and pretzels and dairy-free cheese on the shelf. They're pricey. Go for corn tortillas to replace bread. Try using eggs and quinoa to add cheap protein to your diet, and other alternative grains like amaranth. Rice is great, as are potatoes and sweet potatoes. Winter squash is also pretty cheap where I live, and very healthy (pumpkin, butternut squash, acorn squash, etc). Buy ground pork to make homemade sausage with your own seasoning. Use a slowcooker to take advantage of cheaper, tougher cuts of meat. Carrots are a standby for me and quite cheap. I also love oatmeal for breakfast or a snack. I even make my own granola bars with just bananas, oats, maple syrup, and some dark chocolate chunks. A whole pan that lasts for weeks in the freezer only costs about $4 to make.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

I make a lot of homemade soups. Also veggie stir-fry with gluten-free rice noodles are good instead of spaghetti.


----------



## zesbe (Sep 7, 2012)

I must admit that I never cared for corn tortillas, but I've developed a love for them now. They are really cheap as well. You just warm them in a skillet (with little or no approved oil) and add in your approved items (cheddar cheese and chicken is good), fold in half, and cook until it gets a little crunchy (not burnt!) Anyway, the family loved them as well.


----------

